# guess that stream



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I went fishing on Saturday and had quite a day...I caught about 6 brook trout, 8-10 browns (including one around 20 inches), 2 rainbows, and 1 cutthroat. All of these fish were caught in a 1-mile section of stream....

....any guesses where?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The one that has water in it with a big rock right there and a few smaller ones around it. There is also a tree over there and some brush right where your back cast lands. :mrgreen:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> I went fishing on Saturday and had quite a day...I caught about 6 brook trout, 8-10 browns (including one around 20 inches), 2 rainbows, and 1 cutthroat. All of these fish were caught in a 1-mile section of stream....
> 
> ....any guesses where?


Boulder creek?


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd guess the upper Provo or upper Weber.

I've done 5 in a day on the upper Weber- brookie, brown, 'bow, cutt, and whitefish.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

uintahiker said:


> I'd guess the upper Provo or upper Weber.
> 
> I've done 5 in a day on the upper Weber- brookie, brown, 'bow, cutt, and whitefish.


+1...when he said 8-10 browns, one of which was 20 inches...the provo came to mind. Unless there is a stray brookie in the Strawberry River?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

South Fork, Beaver River


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Strawberry river at the Pinnacles


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Big Cottonwood River? But 20 inches, man I don't know.

Little Cottonwood?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Mammoth creek or antimony creek....


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Blacksmith fork?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nipigon, Ontario Canada


----------



## one8sevenn (Mar 27, 2012)

Logan River. I have caught a cut, rainbow, brook, and browns in the same day.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Some interesting guesses....but none right so far. FWIW, I was fishing right off the highway and within sight of the many passing vehicles. Also, I was fishing south of I-70. The browns and brook trout were most likely wild fish and the rainbows and cutt were most likely stocked....


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Sevier?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Willow Pond


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Richfield Canal


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

w2u -- you can be so mean some times....


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Animas?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Asay?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Salina Creek


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The Loa hatchery.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

I had a day similar to that on the Fremont River this last fall.......so is it the Fremont?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I think you are just looking for streams with all these types of fish in there. Getting us to spill the beans and all.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

The brookies throw me a bit, but I'm guessing the Beaver River in the upper-middle stretches. Or perhaps the Blacks Fork near Ft. Bridger, Wyo.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok it's in Utah. Lost Creek.


----------



## BRN (Sep 18, 2007)

Just below the chub hole.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

BRN said:


> Just below the chub hole.


HE NAILED IT!!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Or perhaps the Blacks Fork near Ft. Bridger, Wyo.


Now that brings back some memories...I used to catch all four species in the Black's Fork quite often...


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

BRN said:


> Just below the chub hole.


Yup...you nailed it. I was talking about Otter Creek right below Koosharem Reservoir. Not exactly my favorite place to fish, but when you are itching to fish a stream and everything else is high with runoff....you do what you can, and it ended up being a fun day.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's really neat! I've always wanted to stop and fish there. It looks great, though it isn't very secluded. I had no idea brookies were in there. Are there possibly brookies in the Koosh as well?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> BRN said:
> 
> 
> > Just below the chub hole.
> ...


. .Wow that's great to hear about the brook trout. Around 30 years ago I used to catch MAINLY brook trout from that stretch, and some up to 18", but as the years went by it turned to only 'bows and browns. Thanks for the intel, Wyo2U!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH said:


> That's really neat! I've always wanted to stop and fish there. It looks great, though it isn't very secluded. I had no idea brookies were in there. Are there possibly brookies in the Koosh as well?


Yes, there are brookies in Koosharem Reservoir as well. I have caught several with my fly rod in the last couple years...they always turn up a few in the gillnets too. They never are very big, though--12-14 inches.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Are there possibly brookies in the Koosh as well?





wyoming2utah said:


> Yes, there are brookies in Koosharem Reservoir as well.


i believe that they come in from the Boobe Hole, don't they?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

And Boobe is private, right? (And the dam is gone now, I think.)


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Boobe Hole is a CWMU if I remember right.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Jordan River... 


It appears that your prolonged silence means that you're not going to give us an answer...?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

He answered it. Otter Creek, below Koosharem Res.


----------

